# best oil mixture in a toro power clear



## torobeast13

someone told me recently not to run what the manual states what are you guys mixing at?this is for a power clear rtek 141cc


----------



## micah68kj

50:1 or 50:1


----------



## rcannon409

One thing to keep in mind when playing with mixtures. Common sense will lead you down the wrong path when doing this.

Adding MORE oil will make the machine run more lean....not rich, as common cents would indicate. When doing this, the carb will see less fuel-more oil-thus, lean running. Or, less oil will make the machine run fuel rich. Either way is fine, but do keep it in mind. If you have a machine running rich, add a little more oil and you'll see what I mean. It sounds 100% wrong, but is not.

Many a good two stroke has been destroyed from not thinking about this.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

micah68kj said:


> 50:1 or 50:1


 same as joe


----------



## torobeast13

yea pretty sure 50:1 is always what i mix at one of the local shops said to mix with more oil


----------



## torobeast13

u guys running toro oil? i got maxima castor 927 redline stroke and amsoil 2 stroke this stuff might b overkill


----------



## micah68kj

torobeast13 said:


> u guys running toro oil? i got maxima castor 927 redline stroke and amsoil 2 stroke this stuff might b overkill



I use the least expensive stuff I can find. Usually get a'couple squeeze packets of Stens all mix. Dollar a tube. One gallon mix. 50:1 or, 50:1 I use this mix in every 2 stroke engine I own. 4 Mantis tillers, Husqvarna 55 chainsaw, Echo chainsaw, Weedeater blower, 3 old weed wackers by Stihl, Poulan and Weedeater, etc etc. Works for me.*And a Toro Power Clear snowblower too.*


----------



## Colored Eggs

I don't use the most expensive oil but I don't use the least expensive. the cheap stuff seems to smoke more. I use penzoil 2 cycle oil and mix 3 gallons at a time. Its said to have less ash in it and can keep the engine cleaner. My ariens with tecumseh 2cycles use 50:1 as well and I haven't had a problem with any of them. I also use the oil in my weed wacker but have to add a bit more for the 40:1 it uses.


----------



## micah68kj

Colored Eggs said:


> I don't use the most expensive oil but I don't use the least expensive. the cheap stuff seems to smoke more. I use penzoil 2 cycle oil and mix 3 gallons at a time. Its said to have less ash in it and can keep the engine cleaner. My ariens with tecumseh 2cycles use 50:1 as well and I haven't had a problem with any of them. I also use the oil in my weed wacker but have to add a bit more for the 40:1 it uses.


You're right about the smoke. Those Mantis tillers smoke like a coal train. I notice if I do get more expensive oil they don't put out nearly as much smoke.


----------

